# White Outdoor Snowblower 6 HP 24



## hansol74 (Dec 3, 2009)

Is this a good snowblower for small to medium snowfalls?

208cc OHV/24"

* 208cc PowerMore™ OHV winterized engine runs quieter and cleaner
* 24" clearing width
* Steerable wheel drive turns snow blower left or right with the click of a trigger
* 6 forward, 2 reverse speeds: select the best pace for both you and the snow conditions
* Electric Start: No need to pull. Manual back-up included. 
* NEW 2-way, top crank chute control - smoother with fewer crank rotations
* Taller poly chute focuses concentrated blasts of snow - arctic tested: won't rust, dent, or crack!
* Single hand controls: locks in speed leaving one hand free to operate chute
* 12" X-treme augers: each auger flight has its own shear bolts to allow augers to continue working if one goes down
* 12" impeller and 21" intake height

* In-dash yard light: for improved visibility
* Heavy Duty slide shoes - reversible for longer use
* Tool-less drift cutters to cut away at deep snow drifts
* 16" x 4.8" X-trac snow tires for maximum traction
* Space saving, folding handles for easy storage
* Automotive style powder coated paint for a durable, long lasting finish
* Extra shear bolts included
* Assembles in minutes - no tools required
* Oil pre-filled in engine - gas it up and you're ready to go!
* 3 year limited warranty for true peace of mind


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

yes,
Things I don't like...
1. trigger control for steering {mine broke} 
2. chute rotation crank
3. taller chute {could be a hinderance on heavier snow}

But yes it will be overkill on small snowfalls, just right at medium.
Depending on the auger it should handle what a city plow leaves at the driveway.
My steering triggers broke but I can still manage it very well.

Very good warranty too.


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

i agree with unit 28 those triggers scared me off of buying (i think it was the toro 2 stage) machine what brand engine you got on it the white. hey unit 28 i like the pics of the roof and the blower blasting it away nice! how do you like the husqvarna


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

larrylaverne;933898 said:


> i agree with unit 28 those triggers scared me off of buying (i think it was the toro 2 stage) machine what brand engine you got on it the white. hey unit 28 i like the pics of the roof and the blower blasting it away nice! how do you like the husqvarna


Like it alot, I have an 1827 just wish I had a high speed impeler. It throws good now on the original belt as you could see in my photo. It would throw 50 feet easy when it was new. It tracks straight, has a 10 1/2 HP techumseh and starts easy when left outside in bitter cold temps at -20.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/homeowner/products/snow-throwers/compare-snow-throwers/


----------

